# which film camera is this in movie Cruella？



## OkkkkkL (Jun 8, 2021)

guess it is canon？


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 8, 2021)

It looked a lot like a Canonet to me. Because of that odd shaped glass on the front. Did some googling. Think it's a Canon G-III QL17 that's painted white.

Edit: Even found one with the flash. 





__





						Canon Canonet QL-17 G-III, Rangefinder Film Camera
					

This is an incredibly clean camera for its age. Shutter, meter, and flash work as they should. The the lens and viewfinder are clean. This is a fun little camera. Camera with relatively fresh battery, and Canolite flash included. I can not provide the front cap or box. Free USPS Priority...




					ginandsake.com


----------



## OkkkkkL (Jun 8, 2021)

wow thank you very much


----------



## compur (Jun 9, 2021)

... with the Canolite D flash, also painted white.


----------

